# Topper Ding-A-Ling Robots anybody?



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

I remember playing with my King Ding robot as a small boy and you can imagine how blown away I was when I rediscovered them as an adult collector. Before eBay, you may as well have forgotten about finding these little guys. Very tough to find. The line was way ahead of its time as far as I'm cornered which was pretty extensive with playsets, individual robots and even vehicles. Does anyone here remember these robots?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:
A fellow collector!:woohoo:
I am glad to see that I am not the only fan of King Ding!
I have a King Ding & eight of the Ding-A-Lings (unopened of course) plus a unopened Power Pack proudly displayed in my collection room.


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

Fantastic! Nice King Ding. I'll tell ya, you'd be surprised at how many Ding collectors there are. Have you ever been to this website? Ya gotta check out the commercial that introduces the entire line. Let me know what you think.



http://www.topperdingalings.com/


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool site!
Thanks for sharing.
Yea, I had one of these big guys when I was 7 yrs. old. Saw one on e bay and I just had to have it. The next thing you know I have 2 of 'em.:freak:


----------



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

I don't remember these at all but they look great. Thanks for sharing. A super collection.


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> Cool site!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Yea, I had one of these big guys when I was 7 yrs. old. Saw one on e bay and I just had to have it. The next thing you know I have 2 of 'em.:freak:


I'll take one off your hands if your interested/ Let me know.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Megocentral said:


> I'll take one off your hands if your interested/ Let me know.


Maybe, let me know what we can agree on.
Shoot me an e mail.
-Jim


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll be in touch soon.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

O.k.


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

Jim, can you believe this? I almost fell off my chair when I saw that King Dings were sold for a mere $12.88! I used to dislike price stickers on my packagings but since I have found that they allow us a glimpse in to the past. Cool stuff eh?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

That is pretty wild!
Hard to believe they go for 40 times that much (if not more) for a MINT one.
-Jim


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

I just won this really nice empty box for $39.00! Now all I need is a loose one.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Maybe, let me know what we can agree on.
> Shoot me an e mail.
> -Jim


Just email me if interest is still there.
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is mine!


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice collection. Got a quick story for you. A few days ago I won both of these playsets, both complete with their robots and power packs for a whopping $3.25. I actually bought from this seller before who lives less than 15 minutes from me. As a matter of fact, we met at 8:30am this morning to complete the transaction. What a stand up guy to go through with it. I felt guilty for nabbing these for 3 bucks so I let him keep one of the pristine power packs ( the Straight Away set is dead mint and was unopened when he got it ) and gave him $15.00 instead of the 3 bucks that I won them for. I've won some great deals on eBay but this was nuts! A couple of years ago I ran in to a collector who had a case of boxed Power Packs which is how I snagged mine. I love that packaging, especially the box art. The seller of my empty King Ding box emailed me yesterday to say that he shipped the box. When it comes in I'll take an updated group pic to post here. One other thing before I go. Last year I nabbed a beautiful boxed Rocky for $40.00. On the other hand, I way over paid for my boxed Shoeshine. I guess it evened out in the end.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> Very nice!:thumbsup:


Yea, and the price was right too!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I had King Ding when I was a child...now why did my feeble brain tell me they were from Remco???


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...now why did my feeble brain tell me they were from Remco???


Probably because just about everything else in this world is made by Remco!
-Jim


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hah! Point taken!


----------



## darksire13 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Ding collectors!!*

Great pics!!! i have a great collection as well. Including a MIB WORKING KING DING!! WITH BOX!! So i know how cherished these toys were and still are. Unfortunately have to sell my collection
BILL


----------



## Richardfish (Feb 20, 2011)

I have one it the box but it is missing the battery compartment cover! Anybody know where I can get one or anyone have an extra?


----------

